# Furnishings flammability



## Mac (Jul 2, 2012)

Heres an interesting link relating to the dangers of furnishings. Hope it works...

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/02/nyregion/nyc-fire-dept-rethinking-tactics-in-house-fires.html?_r=1&hp

Mac


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 2, 2012)

Good article. I was wondering though, the article states the furniture they are using is coming from hotels. Would it possibly be treated with a fire retardant thus slowing down the time in the experiment.


----------

